# كل ما يخص ال wifi وال wimax



## amgda (21 مارس 2013)

كتاب هام حدااااااااا
Wimax-and-WIFI-comparision.pdf | FilesIn.com


----------



## aryamayhm (26 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير مشكور بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ayman hemdan (27 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amir_ezat (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## amir_ezat (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماجد كشوب (6 يونيو 2013)

شباب شي عن امن الاتصالات او برمجة الاتصالات


----------



## Osama Ahmed OS (6 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماجد كشوب (28 أغسطس 2013)

*مشكوووووووووووووو*

شكرا اخي على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## samy ali mohamed (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن ترفعوا تاني ؟؟


----------



## هيثم طامش (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

File Not Found, may be deleted by user or administrator.


----------



## الحسيان (20 يوليو 2017)

منوريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## osmanam (12 أكتوبر 2017)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور واكثر*


----------



## ابومازن1 (4 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكور


----------



## engineer (9 مايو 2018)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

